# كـــــــلــــمــــات تـــرانـــيـــم



## Jansed (18 يناير 2008)

*ترنيمة مـــــالـــى غـــــيــــرك​*
*1. مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان
مالى غيرك احتمى بيه لو جار الزمان
انت ضامن بكره ويومى
انت بتعطى راحة نومى
انت وحدك بس بقدر الجأ ليه*


*2. وقت التعب وقت الحزن انت تعزينى
باتون اللهب وسط المحن روحك يحمينى
انت رفيقى بطريقى وقت ضيقى بلجأ ليك
مالى غيرك*


*القرار*
*انت ضامن بكره ويومى
انت بتعطى راحة نومى
انت وحدك بس بقدر الجأ ليه*


*3. انت بتمسح دمع عيونى وبتبدد اهاتى
انت امبارح يومى وبكره عمرى وكل حياتى
بتطمنى وبتحضنى مابتتركنى لحظة عنيك
مالى غيرك*


*مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان
مالى غيرك احتمى بيه لو جار الزمان
انت ضامن بكره ويومى
انت بتعطى راحة نومى
انت وحدك بس بقدر الجأ ليه*


*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​*

*ترنيمة طرق الإنسان الملتوية​*

*1. طرق الإنسان الملتوية ادت بيه لدمار و لموت
أعماله اللي بتشهد ضده ان الله مبقاش موجود
جرح قلب الله بايديه قلب الكون كله حواليه
بحروب وبمجاعات وثوارات ضاع الحب من اراضيه*



*القرار:*

*يا انسان ارحم انسان انقذ اسند كل كيان
امشي بخوف انظر بحنان شايفك رب اله ديان
المح حب في عيون طفل شوف العطف في لمسة أم
حتى الخاطي بكل قساوته ليه رب بيرعاه ويضمه*



*2. راح فين قلبك وانت بتقتل في نفوس غالية علشان اوهام
فاكر انك راح تتخلد تحي جروح تهدم احلام
كل الاعمال دي بحساب يوم الرب على الابواب
قسوه وخوف ودموع في عيون وقلوب مليانه اتعاب*



*3. حتى الارض ترابها بيبكي اللي زرعته حسك ومرار
الخير قل وناس بتصرخ  احشاء خالية قيود وحصار
ازرع حب تحصد حب افهم واحفظ كلمة رب
مات  علشان في امان يحييك يفدي بدمه شعوب الارض*



*4. هو معانا كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر امين
وعدك يا الهنا بيرفعنا فوق احزان ايام وسنين
(في ايديك منقوشة اسماءنا في عينيك مسطورة ايامنا
وكل الام اكاليله معدة  وبنور حبك فيك ثابتين) 4*

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​*
*ترنيمة دى ايديك محوطانى​*

*القرار:*

*دى ايديك محوطانى فى حضنك وضمانى
وعنايه الاهيه هى كل ضمانى
هى كل ضمانى*


*1. دى حياتى تشهادلك توصف غنى رعايتك
بعصاك وعكازك تعلن ليا عنايتك*


*2. ومن قبلها فاديتنى ومن موتى احيتنى
وفى وقت مارفضتك جيت انت حبيتنى*


*3. مديون انا لحبك راح اعيش حسب قلبك
واحكى بمعروفك واشكر جزيل كرمك*

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​*
*ترنيمة لو يوم حسيت​*
*1.* *لو يوم حسيت بأنى واحدى فى الطريق
بتشيل الحمل عنى والاقى فيك الصديق*
*تمسح دمعة عنيا وانسى اللى راح 
وتنسينى همومى تشفى الجراح*
*والاقيك ياربى تجينى من غيرك يكون الطبيب
بحنان صوتك تنادينى الامى يهون وجرحى يطيب*
*الامـــى يــهــون وجـــرحـــى يـــطــيـــب*
*عمرك ماتنسانى مهما زادت الحروب
وتجينى من تانى يجى شروقك بعد الغروب*



*2. لويوم تاهت سفينتى واتكسر الشراع
تهديها ترسيها تحميها من الضياع*
*ويهده الريح وتشرق شمس النهار 
وسفيـنتى تعـود للغربة للديار*
*نورك ينور عنيا مهما ظلام الليل هايقسى 
ومنارتى حبك ليا معاك سفينتى تلاقى مرسى
مـــعــاك ســفــيــنــتـــى تــلاقــى مــرســـى*
*عمرك ماتنسانى مهما زادت الحروب
وتجينى من تانى يجى شروقك بعد الغروب*

*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​*
*ترنيمة رغم الجراح​*

*1. رغم كل الجراح ويا عمرى اللى راح 
جوايا احساس اكيد بنور جاى من بعيد
بــنــادى عـــلــيــك راجـــعـــنــى تــانــى إلــيــك 
خلينى اعيش مابين ايديك واعمل كل ما يرضيك*



*القرار:*

*عطشان لحبك ياربى محتاج الاقى حضن حنان
ده انا لسه شايل فى قلبى بقايا من انسان*



*2. غرقان وسط الهموم شايف كل الغيوم
نورك لمس وجدانى م الموت خلانى اقوم
حـــتـــى دمـــوع الـــعــيــون تـــمــســحــها يــا حــنــون
ده الحزن كان لى عالم غريب عن كل الكون*



*3. حبك ينبوع يفيض يملا دنيا يزيد
ياما عليا ناديت لكن كنت انا بعيد
دورت كـــتــيــر يــا ربـــى مــالــقــيــت ابـــدآ فــى قــلــبــى
نور يشفى ولا حتى يرضى غير بقايا من انسان*


----------



## Meriamty (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كـــــــلــــمــــات تـــرانـــيـــم*



ترانيم جميلة 

شكرااا ليك جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## mina3338 (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كـــــــلــــمــــات تـــرانـــيـــم*

شكرا علي الترانيم 
وياريت لو عندك تاني تحطهملنا لاننا بنحتاجهم جامد جدا فب الخدمه​


----------



## Jansed (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كـــــــلــــمــــات تـــرانـــيـــم*

*ميرسى ليكم يا جماعة لمروركم على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم*


----------



## ميزوا (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كـــــــلــــمــــات تـــرانـــيـــم*

ميرسى جدا على الترانيم الجميلة دية
وارجو المزيد


----------



## فادية (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كـــــــلــــمــــات تـــرانـــيـــم*

شكرا  لك  تسلم  ايديك​


----------



## مالديني نور (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كـــــــلــــمــــات تـــرانـــيـــم*

*ترانيم جميله اوي ​*


----------

